# الفرق بين الروح القدس كأقنوم والروح القدس كمواهب



## مينا إيليا (3 يونيو 2012)

الروح القدس هو الله هنا المعني الاقنومي باعتبار أننا نتكلم عن هذه الخاصية ، الله هو الباعث الأرواح أصل الأرواح مبتدئ الحياة . هذا هو معني الروح القدس اقنومياً ، وطبعاً الله واحد وثلاثة اقانيم بمعني ثلاثة خاصيات في الذات الإلهية الواحدة ، فأذن عندما نتكلم عن الروح القدس أقنومياً نتكلن عن الله من حيث هو أصل الحياة وباعث الحياة ورأس الحياة وخالق الأرواح أو الروح الأعظم 
وإذا تكلمنا عن مواهب الروح القدس ، فالروح القدس يمنح عطايا وهبات وهذه العطايا والهبات هي قوات وقدرات ، ولذلك عنما تقرأوا في الكتاب المقدس أن الروح القدس حل علي فلان ، مثلاً أمتلا بطرس من الروح القدس أو أسكب الروح القدس علي الرسل في يوم الخمسين أو حل الروح القدس علي العذراء مريم .
هذا الحلول هو حلول لنعمة من قبل الروح القدس ، وليس الروح القدس أقنومياً إنما من قبل الروح القدس ، من نحن لكي يحل علينا الروح القدس أقنومياً ؟ مستحيل... من فينا يستطيع أن يسع الروح القدس ؟ لايمكن للأنسان أن يحتمل حلول الروح القدس أقنومياً .
الإنسان لا يحتمل حرارة الشمس رغم المسافة التي بيننا وبين الشمس 93 مليون ميل ، والإنسان لا يطيق الأشعة الاتية من الشمس نحن نقول حرارة الشمس ، أشعة الشمس ، ضوء الشمس ، القوة الأتية من الشمس ، لكن الجرم نفسه ، الشمس نفسها لو قربت من 93 مليون ميل ماذا يحدث ؟ 
إذن الكتاب المقدس عندما يقول الروح القدس حل علي التلاميذ او علي العذراء مريم هنا فيه حاجة مستترة فالمقصود قوة من الروح القدس وليس الروح القدس ذاته ، العذارء لا تحتمل الروح القدس ذاته ، ماذا تساوي العذراء بالنسبة للروح القدس ؟ إذن هي قوة من قبل الروح القدس ولذلك اللغة القبطية لغة دقيقة جداً أحسن لغة استطاعت أن تعبر بدقة ، عندما يقول الروح القدس حل علي العذراء يقول "أو ابنفما اثؤواب" أو "ابنفما اثؤواب" يعني روحاً مقدساً او روح القدس ، لكن في الترجمة الحديثة التي تطبعها دار المعارف *قلنا روح القدس وليس الروح القدس* ، روح هنا كلمة غير معرفة ، القدس معرف ، روح القدس وليس الروح القدس لكي نكون أكثر دقة الذي حل علي العذراء والذي حل علي التلاميذ والذي حل علي اي واحد من الرسل والذي نأخذه في سر الميرون هو روح القدس يعني قوة من الروح القدس أو موهبة من الروح القدس 
لكن مفروض أنه واضح مجمل وجوباً أنه ليس المقصود الروح القدس أقنومياً إنما موهبة الروح القدس هذا هو الفرق بين الروح القدس أقنومياً وموهبة الروح القدس .


----------



## aymonded (3 يونيو 2012)

سلام لشخصك العزيز في الرب، أولاً لن نتكلم عن موضوع خاصية، لأن الأقنوم مش مجرد شيء من خواص، أو الأقانيم مجرد خواص، لأن الخاصية لا علاقة لها بكلمة أقنوم، ولكن دعني أسئل عدة أسئلة يا أروع أخ حلو، هل تعتقد أن عقيدة الكنيسة تقول أن الروح القدس لا يحل فينا بأقنومه الإلهي أي بشخصه بل مجرد نعمة منه !!! وهل مسحة الميرون هي سرّ نعمة من الروح القدس، أم هي سرّ التثبيت !!! ولو هي سرّ التثبيت، تثبيت ماذا، فما هو الذي يُثبت، أي ما هو الذي يُثَبَّت فينا، هل مجرد موهبة من الروح القدس وهو خارج عنا لا يسكن فينا !!!، يعني يعطينا من مواهبه !!! وفي هذه الحالة ما هو الفرق بين مواهب الروح القدس وثماره، وبين سكناه فينا !!! هل معنى سكناه فينا وديمومته كما قال الرب يسوع في إنجيل يوحنا، أي ديمومة مواهبة وليس هو كشخص !!!

والسؤال المطروح بالنسبة لكلامك الذي بمعنى أن الروح القدس إذن لا يسكن فينا بأقنومه أي بشخصه، وأن كان صحيحاً أن لا يوجد أحد يستحمل أقنوم الروح القدس أن يسكن فيه بشخصه، فكيف احتمل الناسوت حلول اللاهوت فيه !!! ففي التجسد اتحد اللاهوت بالناسوت بطريقة ما، وأوطيخا قال أن الناسوت لا يحتمل اللاهوت لذلك اللاهوت ابتلع الناسوت، أو أن الناسوت ذاب في اللاهوت، طبعاً لأن العقل لا يستوعب سرّ اتحاد لاهوت بناسوت، فهذه غريبة عن الفكر البشري ومثلها تماماً كيف يحل الروح القدس بشخصه في كل واحد فينا ومع ذلك هو غير منقسم أو موجود في واحد واللآخر لا يوجد فيه !!! وكيف يحتمل إنسان سكنى الروح القدس !!! مع أن الهدف من مجيء الرب أن يسكن فينا ونكون هياكله الخاصه ...
وأن كانت العذراء القديسة مريم لا تحتمل حلول الروح القدس بأقنومه فكيف احتمل جسدها سكنى المسيح الرب كلاهوت اتحد بالناسوت فيها، أم أنه حلَّ بلاهوته بعد الولاده لأن إناءها الجسدي لا يحتمل اللاهوت !!! 
والكنيسة عموماً رفضت هذا الاعتقاد بالتمام، وهناك شرح مطول للقديس كيرلس الكبير يتحدث عن سكنى الروح القدس بأقنومه أي بشخصه في الإنسان بسبب تجسد الكلمة وصعوده وإرسال الروح القدس ليسكن ويدوم فينا بشخصه، لأنه موجود في كل واحد ويسكن فيه مع أنه لا يتجزأ أو ينقسم، ولكنه يسكن بسرّ لا ينطق به لأنه هو الله، فأن كان هذا صحيح أنه لا يحل فينا بشخصه إنما بمجرد موهبة وعطية فمن هو الذي يسكن فينا حسب قول الرسول: [ أما تعلمون إنكم هيكل الله وروح الله *يسكن فيكم* ] (1كورنثوس 3: 16)، [ أم لستم تعلمون أن *جسدكم هو هيكل للروح القدس الذي فيكم*الذي لكم من الله وأنكم لستم لأنفسكم ] (1كورنثوس 6: 19)...
وما معنى تسبحة لكنيسة أنه *أخذ الذي لنا وأعطانا الذي له، اي أخذ جسدنا وأعطانا روحه القدوس* !!! 


 + قال هذا عن الروح الذي كان المؤمنون به مزمعين أن يقبلوه لأن الروح القدس لم يكن قد أُعطي بعد لأن يسوع لم يكن قد مُجد بعد (يوحنا 7: 39)
 + وأما المعزي الروح القدس الذي سيرسله الآب باسمي فهو يُعلمكم كل شيء ويُذكركم بكل ما قلته لكم (يوحنا 14: 26)
 + حينئذ وضعا الأيادي عليهم فقبلوا الروح القدس (أعمال 8: 17)
 + نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم آمين (2كورنثوس 13: 14)
 + لا بأعمال في برّ عملناها نحن بل بمقتضى رحمته خلصنا بغسل الميلاد الثاني وتجديد الروح القدس (تيطس 3: 5)
 + لأن الذين استنيروا مرة و ذاقوا الموهبة السماوية وصاروا شركاء الروح القدس (عبرانيين 6: 4)
 
 *حوار بين القديس كيرلس الكبير وبين أحد الذين ينكرون لاهوت الروح القدس*​ *ويقولون أن الروح القدس حال في النفس كمجرد فعل أو قوة أو نعمة خارجية*​ *
*سنرمز لكلام القديس كيرلس الكبير بحرف ( *ك*)
ولمنكر لاهوت الروح القدس بحرف( *ن*)



*(**ك**) [ ألا نقول إن الإنسان على الأرض قد خُلق على صورة الله ؟ ]*
 (ن) بالتأكيد


*(**ك**) [ فالذي ينقل إلينا صورة الله ويطبعها فينا على غرار ختم، هذا الجمال الفائق على الأرض، أليس هو الروح ؟ ]*
 (ن) نعم ولكن ليس كإله. بل كواسطة فقط لنعمة الله.


*(**ك**) [ إذن فكأنك تقول ليس هو بنفسه، بل هي نعمة يطبعها فينا ؟ ]*
 (ن) هذا ما يظهر لي أنه حق


*(**ك**) [ إذن، فكان يجب أن الله يدعو الإنسان أنه خُلق على " صورة النعمة "، بدلاً من دعوته أنه خُلق على " صورة الله ". ولكن من حيث أنه ثَّبت في النفس نسمة الحياة التي نفخها فيه وهي الروح القدس، فقد كُتب أنه خلقه على صورة الله.*
*ولكن بعد أن فَقَدَ الإنسان قداسته، فحينما أراد أن يسترجعه إلى الجمال الأول القديم فعل ذلك ليس بشكل مختلف عن الشكل الذي خلقه به في الأول. فالمسيح، في الحقيقة، نفخ على الرسل القديسين الروح القدس حينما قال لهم: " اقبلوا الروح القدس ".*​*فإن كانت هي نعمة كما يقولون إنها معطاة من الروح القدس ومنفصلة عن جوهر الروح، فلماذا لم يقل الطوباوي موسى بوضوح وهو يصف كيف خلق الله الإنسان نفساً حية: إن خالق الكون نفخ " نعمة " بواسطة " نسمة الحياة " التي هي الروح القدس ؟*​*والمسيح لماذا لم يقل للرسل : أقبلوا النعمة بتوسط الروح القدس ؟*​*والآن، فالأول ( أي موسى ) قال: " نفخ نسمة الحياة ". فطبيعة اللاهوت هي حياة حقيقية، فما دامت هي تُحيينا حقاً، فنحن بها نتحرك ونوجد؛ أما الثاني ( أي المخلّص ) فيقول فيما بعد: " اقبلوا الروح القدس "، فإن نفس هذا الروح هو الذي يسكن بالحق ويدخل في نفوس المؤمنين، وبه وفيه يُغيرهم إلى الشكل الأول، أي فيه وعلى مثاله هو يجددنا بهذا الشكل إلى أصل الصورة لنعرف شخص الآب والابن.*​*ولأن الشبه الكامل والطبيعي للابن هو الروح، فنحن إذ نتغير إلى شكل ذاك بواسطة التقديس، فإننا نُصاغ على مثال الشكل نفسه الذي لله. وهذا ما تُعلَّمه لنا كلمات الرسول: " يا أولادي الذين أتمخض بكم إلى أن يتصور المسيح فيكم " ( غلاطية 4: 19 )*​*إذن فقد تصور المسيح فيهم بالروح، وهو الذي بنفسه يسترجعنا إلى الله. ثم إذ نكون قد تصورنا بحسب المسيح، فإن المسيح يكون منقوشاً ومطبوعاً فينا بالروح، كمثل من هو مماثل طبيعياً للروح، فالروح هو الله، وهو الذي يجعلنا مماثلين لله، ليس بواسطة نعمة وسيطة ( كما يقول منكرو لاهوت الروح القدس الحال في النفس )؛ بل هو يعطي نفسه ( بنفسه ) للأبرار في شركة الطبيعة الإلهية ]*​(ن) ليس عندي ما أردَّ به على ما قيل .


*(**ك**) [ لقد دُعينا لنكون، وها نحن بالفعل صائرون، هياكل لله ومؤلَّهين. لماذا إذن يتساءل المعارضون ويقولون إننا نشترك في نعمة غامضة ومجردة من الجوهر ؟ والأمر ليس هكذا.*
*لأننا نحن هياكل للروح الذي يوجد ويمكث فينا، وبسببه فنحن بالسوية دُعينا مؤلَّهين، من حيث أننا باتحادنا به، فنحن دخلنا في شركة مع اللاهوت ومع الطبيعة فائقة الوصف، وإن كان الروح الذي يؤلهنا **θεοποιοûν** بنفسه هو حقاً غريب ومنفصل من جهة لاهوت الطبيعة الإلهية، فإننا نكون قد خزينا رجائنا.*​*فكيف يتسنى لنا والحال هكذا إذن أن نصير مؤلَّهين وهياكل لله، بحسب الكتاب المقدس، بالروح الذي فينا ؟ لأن ما تجرَّد من كونه الله كيف ينقل هذه الخاصية ( التألَّيه وهيكل الروح القدس ) للآخرين ؟ ولكننا نحن بحق هياكل ومؤلَّهين. والروح الإلهي ليس إذن من جوهر مختلف عن جوهر الله **έτερούσιον πρός θέον** ]*​Dialogue VII sur la Trinité, P.G. 75, B-1088 B-1089 D​ ( ممكن الرجوع لكتاب دراسات في آباء الكنيسة ص 523 – 524 )

وطبعاً كلمة مؤلهين لا يُقصد بها أننا نصير آلهه، بل نتغير لصورة الرب يسوع لنكون له مشابهين في القداسة والحق بصورة نسسبية اي ندخل في النهاية للاتحاد بالله وهذا يتم عملياً بطبع صورته فينا واتجادنا به في سر الإفخارستيا [ لأن الذين سبق فعرفهم سبق فعينهم ليكونوا مشابهين صورة ابنه ليكون هو بكراً بين إخوة كثيرين ] (رومية 8: 29)، [ ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة، نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح (القدس) ] (2كورنثوس 3: 18)...

 فالله يا أخي الغالي لا يسكن في الأتقياء والقديسين، ولا وفي كل من يُرشم بالميرون ويقبل الروح القدس بطريقة مجازية أو بمجرد نعمة كما في العهد القديم، لأنه لا يقدسنا مجازاً، ولا يعطينا شركة شكلية أو كمجرد تأمل وخيال فكري، لأن كل ما كتب في الإنجيل ليس مجرد كلمات بلا روح وحياة، أو هي فلسفة لإنشاء دين جديد ليشبع عقول البشر، بل هي على مستوى الخبرة وتذوق النعمة بالفعل والحق في سرّ خلاص الله في أعماق كياننا الإنساني، والقديس كيرلس الكبير أوضح أن الثالوث القدوس كله يعمل معاً على تقديس المؤمن المسيحي إذ يقول:
[ إنه الروح الذي يوحدنا ويجعلنا متوافقين مع الله، ونواله يجعلنا شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية، ويجعلنا ننال الابن، وبالابن ننال الآب ]
Sur saint Jean, XVIII, 18, P.G 74, 545​ 
[ الروح هو الصورة الحقيقية لجوهر الابن الوحيد، وبحسب قول القديس بولس: " الذين سبق فعرفهم ، فهؤلاء عيَّنهم أيضاً ليكونوا متشابهين في صورة ابنه "؛ هؤلاء هم النفوس التي يسكن فيها الروح، والروح يجعلهم مشابهين لصورة الآب، أي الابن. وهكذا بتوسط الابن أُعيدوا إلى الآب الذي الابن مولود منه ، وذلك بواسطة الروح ] 
Sur saint Jean, XVIII, 18, P.G 74, 541​ 
فالله الثالوث القدوس، يعمل من أجل خلاصنا، والآب والابن يصنعان فينا مسكناً، والروح القدس هو الذي يحقق ويعلن حضور الآب والابن فينا:
[ الروح القدس يعمل فينا بنفسه، إذ يقدسنا حقاً ويوحدنا بنفسه، وباتصاله واتحاده بنا يجعلنا شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية ]
Tresor,34, P.G. 75, 598​ الروح القدس يسكن بنفسه وبشخصه أي بأقنومه في النفس، ويعمل فيها مباشرة بجوهره وليس من خلال وسيط أو قوة ένέργεια ( إنيرجيا )، إنه يعمل بحضوره الشخصي البسيط أي بذاته، وحضوره هذا يكفي لتجديد النفس ، وبعمله في النفس يطهر الجسد أيضاً ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير :
[ بسبب أن نفسنا يجب أن تغتني بحضور الله، فلا يكفي أن يكون الذي نناله " روحاً " غريباً عن اللاهوت ومختلفاً عنه جوهرياً، إنه يجب أن يكون هو روحه الخاص ] 
Dialogue VII sur la trinite, P.G 75, 1093 A​ 
[ وهذه القوة المقدَّسة δύναμην άγιαστικήν التي تنبثق طبيعياً من الآب، والتي تكمَّل الناقصين، نحن نسميها " الروح القدس ". ومن نافلة القول، أن نتخيل أن الخالق لابد أن يقدَّس عن طريق وسيط، ذلك لأن محبة الله للبشر لا تستنكف عن أن تنحني إلى أصغر نفس وأن تقدس بالروح القدس كل ما هو من عمله... وإن كان الروح القدس لا يعمل فينا بنفسهούκ αύτουργει وإن لم يكن هو بالطبيعة ما ندركه، وإن لم يكن ما نناله هو نفسه النعمة التي يرسلها لنا، فواضح أن نعمة الروح القدس تُرسَل لنا بواسطة شيء مخلوق، وهذا ليس حقاً .
لأنه إن كان بموسى أو بالملائكة كان الناموس، ولكن بمخلصنا كانت النعمة والحق. لذلك فالروح القدس بنفسه، يعمل فينا، وهو يقدسنا بالحقيقة، ويوحدنا به بالاتصال به، ويجعلنا شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية ] 
Tresore, ass. 33, P.G. 75, 579 A-C​ 

ويقول في منتهى الوضوح :
[ نحن نصير شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية . ولهذا فنحن – كما يقال – مولودون من الله وقد دُعينا " مؤلَّهين ". وليس فقط بالنعمة ού χάριτι μόνον أننا ارتقينا إلى هذه النعمة الفائقة للطبيعة، فنحن نقتني الله ساكناً وماكثاً فينا .. نحن هياكل الله، وذلك بحسب ما قال القديس بولس، وذلك لأن المسيح يسكن فينا ] 
Sur saint Jean, I, 13, P.G. 73, 157 B​ ويقول أيضاً :
[ لقد كان في الآباء استنارة غنية جداً بالروح القدس، جعلتهم قادرين على التنبؤ بالمستقبل ومعرفة المخفيات. ولكن في المؤمنين بالمسيح ليس فقط توجد الاستنارة بالروح القدس، بل هو الروح القدس بذاته – الذي نحن لا نخاف من أن نؤكد على أنه يسكن ويمكث فينا . ] 
Sur saint Jean, VII, 39, P.G. 73,737, A-B​ 
( ممكن الرجوع لكتاب دراسات في آباء الكنيسة من صفحة 517 – 522 )​ ​


----------



## aymonded (3 يونيو 2012)

عموماً لابد أن نُميز بين معنيين في منتهى الدقة وهناك فرق كبير وجوهري بينهم :
" الحلول الجوهري " ؛ " الاتحاد الجوهري "​ 
" الحلول الجوهري " معناه أن الروح القدس يحل فينا بجوهره الإلهي الخاص، أي بشخصه هو وليس بآخر أو كمجرد قوة حلت فينا، وهذا المعنى نجده في كتابات القديس كيرلس الكبير عامود الدين وهو يؤيده حسب نص الآية القائلة: " أما تعلمون إنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم " (1كورنثوس  3 :  16) 

أما عبارة " الاتحاد الجوهري " فهي عن جد خطيرة، لأنها تفتح المجال بأننا نتحول إلى جوهر الله أو نصير من جوهره، وقد حرص القديس كيرلس الكبير في عدم استخدام عبارة " الاتحاد الجوهري " وما يُماثلها فيما يخص علاقتنا نحن بالله وحصر استخدامها فقط بصلة الابن بالآب أو الاتحاد الأقنومي في شخص الكلمة وقد استخدمها كالتالي : 
1 – اتحاد الابن بالآب : فهو يدعوه " اتحاداً جوهرياً وطبيعياً " ( أنظر P.G. 74, 561 D; P.G. 75, 1012 A ) 
2 – اتحاد اللاهوت بالناسوت في شخص المسيح : فقد كان شُغله الشاغل ضد نسطور أن يُفرق تماماً بين الاتحاد الأقنومي الذي تم في المسيح له المجد، وبين الاتحاد بالمشاركة الذي تم فينا. 

فهو يدعو الاتحاد الأقنومي الذي تم في المسيح يسوع له المجد : 
* " اتحاداً بحسب الجوهر " ένωσις κατ΄ ούσίαν 
* " اتحاداً بحسب الطبيعة " ένωσις κατά φύσιν  
* " اتحاداً بحسب الأقنوم " ένωσις καθ΄ ύπόστασιν  
* " اتحاداً طبيعياً "  ένωσις φυσική 

بينما يدعو الاتحاد بين النفس والروح القدس : 
* " علاقة " σχέσις 
* " شركة " συνάφεια 
* " اتحاداً نسبياً " ένωσις σχετική 
* " مشاركة نسبية " μέθεξις σχετική 
* " ارتباط نسبي " κόλλησις σχετική 

فلا نستخدم بأي حال من الأحوال عبارة " الاتحاد الجوهري " فيما يخص علاقتنا نحن بالله ... 
ويقول القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي : [ لم يعد الروح الآن يحل بقوته فقط كما كان في القديم بل جوهرياً – كما يُقال – هو يُعايشنا ويسكن معنا ] ( عظة 41 عن عيد الخمسين فقرة 11 ) 

ويقول القديس كيرلس الكبير : [ قد كان في الأنبياء القديسين استنارة شديدة وغنية من الروح تُعلمهم كشف المستقبل ومعرفة الخفيات. أما الذين يؤمنون بالمسيح فلا تسكن فيهم فقط استنارة سخية من الروح، بل نؤكد بثقة أن الروح نفسه هو الذي يحل ويسكن فيهم ] ( MAHE, op. cit p.g. 73, 757 AB ) 

إذن الروح القدس لا يحل فينا طبيعياً أي حسب الطبيعة، ولا يتحد بنا اتحاد أقنومي، بل يسكن فينا ويحل بشخصه أي باقنومه ليُدخلنا إلى داخل الله ويعطينا يمين الشركة، وهي هبة وعطية بسبب تجسد الكلمة ... 

فلنا أن نفرح ونبتهج جداً لأننا آنية الله الخاصة وهياكل لحلول الله ولنا شركة معه بالحب بسبب سكنى الروح القدس فينا ... ولنا أن نحفظ هيكلنا من كل دنس ونخصصه لله الحي بكل حريتنا وإرادتنا ولا نحزن روح الله الذي به نلنا نصيباً وميراثاً مع جميع القديسين وصار لنا دالة البنين عند الله حتى أننا نصرخ بالحب قائلين: " أبانا الذي في السماوات " ... 

ونختتم بكلمات القديس كيرلس الكبير : 
[FONT=&quot][[FONT=&quot] إن كان الروح يستطيع أن يؤلّه وأن يهب المخلوقات رتبة أسمى من الخليقة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فهو أسمى من حيث الطبيعة والكرامة، فإذا كان يستطيع أن يؤلّه النفس، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فكيف يمكن أن يكون مخلوقاً وليس إلهاً، طالما أنه يؤلّه ؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]إن كنا نؤمن بأن الله قد أتى إلينا ، بواسطة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سكنى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الروح القدس[/FONT][FONT=&quot]داخلنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، فكيف يُمكن أن يكون ( الروح القدس ) مخلوقاً ؟ لأنه غير الممكن أن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يُقيم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الله[/FONT][FONT=&quot] داخلنا[/FONT][FONT=&quot] بواسطة مخلوق، إذ أن الله يسمو على الكون ( المخلوق ). لأنه كما أنه [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بسكنى[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الله [/FONT][FONT=&quot]داخلنا، نُصبح شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية، وليس شركاء الطبيعة المخلوقة، [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هكذا فإذا سكن داخلنا مخلوق، فلن نكون بعد شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية، بل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]شركاء الطبيعة المخلوقة. إذاً فالروح هو إله، طالما أن الله [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يسكن[/FONT][FONT=&quot] فينا بالحقيقة من خلاله[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]][/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]( [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تمت الترجمة عن النص اليوناني [/FONT][FONT=&quot]المنشور في مجموعة آباء الكنيسة الذين كتبوا باليونانية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( eiie ) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الصادرة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]في تسالونيكي 1973 المجلد رقم 9 والذي يحمل عنوان " عن الثالوث القدوس[/FONT][FONT=&quot] المساوي، وتأنس الابن الوحيد " صفحة 431 - 469، وقد قام بالترجمة إلى [/FONT][FONT=&quot]العربية الدكتور سعيد حكيم وراجعها الدكتور نصحي عبد الشهيد وصدرت في مايو[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 2007[/FONT][FONT=&quot]، والناشر مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس - المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية ( نصوص آبائية 114)[/FONT]   [/FONT]​


----------



## aymonded (3 يونيو 2012)

[ وأنا اطلب من الآب فيعطيكم معزياً آخر *ليمكث *معكم إلى الأبد، روح الحق الذي لا يستطيع العالم أن يقبله لأنه لا يراه ولا يعرفه وأما أنتم فتعرفونه لأنه *ماكث معكم ويكون فيكم* ] (يوحنا 14: 16 - 17)


 يقول الأب صفرونيوس:
[ وغايةُ الصلاة، يعملها  الرُّوح القدس؛ لأننا لا يمكن أنْ نكون مثل الله بقدراتنا، بل بقوة وعطية  الرُّوح القدس الذي يسكن فينا؛ لكي يحوِّلنا إلى صورة الله. ولكي  ننال عطية الحياة الجديدة التي صوَّرها ربنا يسوع المسيح في تجسُّده وصلبه  وقيامته، فقد أعاد ربنا خلق الإنسانيةَ مِن جديد بتجسُّده مِن القديسة مريم  والدة الإله عندما نقل الإنسانيةَ مِن العدم الذي خُلِقَتْ منه إلى عطية  الحياة بالرُّوح القدس، رب الحياة وواهب كل العطايا. ومَن يُصلِّي ينتقل مِن الطبيعة  الآدمية القديمة الساقطة التي خُلِقَتْ من لا شيء، إلى الطبيعة الإنسانية  الجديدة التي كوَّنها ربنا يسوع المسيح عندما تجسَّد من العذراء،  وصار بذلك آدم الثاني، رأس الخليقة الجديدة التي نُقِلَتْ من العدم إلى  الحياة عديمة الموت، باتحاد لاهوته بالناسوت الآدمي الذي أخذه مِن العذراء،  فنَقَل بذلك أصلنا مِن هاوية العدم إلى الأساس الراسخ والثابت، أي إلى أُقنومه الذي قال: “أنا هو الحياة”. ] (عن حياة الصلاة الأرثوذكسية للمبتدئين - من رسائل الأب صفرونيوس)



ويقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي في رسالته الأولى عن الروح القدس إلى الأسقف سرابيون 12 :
 [ وبالإضافة إلى ذلك فإنه يقال عنا إننا : " شركاء الله "، لأنه يقول : " أما تعلمون أنكم هيكل الله وروح الله يسكن فيكم ؟ إن كان أحد يفسد هيكل الله فسيفسده الله لأن هيكل الله مقدس الذي أنتم هوَّ " ( 1كو 3: 16و17 ).
فلو كان الروح القدس مخلوقاً، لما كان لنا اشتراك في الله بواستطه. فإن كنا قد اتحدنا بمخلوق فإننا نكون غرباء عن الطبيعة الإلهية حيث أننا لم نشترك فيها. أمّا الآن فلكوننا نُدعى شركاء المسيح وشركاء الله، فهذا يوضَّح أن المسحة والختم الذي فينا، ليس من طبيعة المخلوقات بل من طبيعة الابن، الذي يوحّدنا بالآب بواسطة الروح الذي فيه, هذا ما علمنا إياه يوحنا - كما قيل سابقاً - عندما كتب : " بهذا نعرف أننا نثبت في الله وهو فينا أنه قد أعطانا من روحه " ( 1يو 4: 13 ) . 
ولكن إن كنا بالاشتراك في الروح نصير " شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية " ( 2بط 1: 4  )، فإنه يكون من الجنون أن نقول إن الروح ( القدس ) من طبيعة المخلوقات  وليس من طبيعة الله. وعلى هذا الأساس فإن الذين هم فيه، يتألهون. وأن كان هو يؤلّه البشر، فلا ينبغي أن يُشَّك في أن طبيعته هي طبيعة إلهية ]


 ويقول ايضاً القديس اثناسيوس الرسولي  : [ الله حال فينا، بسكنى الروح القدس ] ( ضد الأريوسيين 3: 24 )
  وأما عن المواهب التي تُمنح ، فالقديس أثناسيوس يؤكد أنها من الروح القدس الساكن فينا، لأن بالطبع لايمكن أن يعطي الروح القدس موهبة ويرحل مثل العهد القديم  حينما كان يحل حلول مؤقط لغرض ما ثم لا يسكن في الإنسان لأن المسيح - له المجد - لم  يكن أتى بعد ليؤهل الإنسان لسكنى الروح القدس بشخصه الذي حل على الكنيسة  يوم الخمسين، ولازال يحلّ ويسكن في كل من ينال المسحة المقدسة في سرّ  الميرون، وأن قلنا أن الروح القدس لا يسكن فينا بشخصه المحيي أنكرنا سر  التثبيت التي نناله بعد المعودية، وأصبحنا ننكر عمل الله كله بل نرفضه  فينا منكرين سرّ تجسد الكلمة ...


ويقول القديس أثناسيوس الرسولي في رسالته الأولى عن الروح القدس إلى الأسقف سرابيون 30 :
[  فالمواهب التي يقسمها الروح لكل واحد تُمنح من الآب بالكلمة، لأن كل ما  هو من الآب هو من الابن أيضاً. وإذن فتلك الأشياء التي تُعطى من الابن في  الروح ( القدس ) هي مواهب الآب.
وحينما يكون الروح ( القدس ) فينا، فالكلمة الذي يعطي الروح يكون ايضاً فينا، والآب موجود في الكلمة, وهكذا يكون كما قال: " سنأتي أنا والآب ونصنع عنده منزلاً " ( يو14: 23 ). لأنه حيث يكون النور فهناك الشعاع أيضاً. وحيث يكون الشعاع فهناك أيضاً فاعليته ونعمته المضيئة .
وهذا هو ما علَّم به الرسول أيضاً حينما كتب إلى الكورنثوسيين في الرسالة  الثانية قائلاً: " نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس مع  جميعكم " ( 2كو 13: 13 ). لأن هذه النعمة والهبة تُعطى في الثالوث من  الآب والابن في الروح القدس، وكما أن النعمة المعطاه هي من الآب والابن، هكذا فإنه لا يكون لنا شركة في العطية إلا في الروح القدس. لأننا حينما نشترك فيه تكون لنا محبة الآب ونعمة وشركة الروح نفسه ] 
ترجمت هذه الرسالة من اللغة اليونانية من مجموعة ميني m.g مجلد 26 ،  والمنشورة أيضاً باليونانية القديمة والحديثة في سلسلة " آباء الكنيسة  اليونانية " منشورات غيرغوريوس بالاماس - تسلونيكي - اليونان - أعمال  القديس اثناسيوس مجلد 4 سنة 1975. وقد ترجمها وقارن بين الترجمات وأعد  المقدمة والملاحظات الدكتور موريس تاوضروس - والدكتور نصحي عبد الشهيد ، والناشر مؤسسة القديس أنطونيوس - المركز الأرثوذكسي للدراسات الآبائية ( نصوص آبائية 95 )​


----------



## aymonded (3 يونيو 2012)

[ كما أن نفخة الله قد حَلَّت في الجُبلة الأولى، هكذا استؤمنت الكنيسة على عطية الله (أي الروح القدس)، حتى باشتراك جميع الأعضاء فيه، ينالون منه الحياة، وفي الكنيسة اذُّخرت الشركة مع المسيح، التي هي الروح القدس عينه، عربون عدم الفساد وثبات إيماننا، والسلم الصاعد إلى الله... لأنه حيث تكون الكنيسة، يكون روح الله، وحيث يكون روح الله، تكون الكنيسة وكل موهبة. والروح هو حق، ولذلك فالذين لا يشتركون فيه لا يرضعون ثدي أمهم (الكنيسة) لينالوا الحياة، ولا يرتشفون من الينبوع الصافي الذي ينبع من جسد المسيح ] (القديس إيرينيئوس – ضد الهرطقات 3: 24: 1)


[ بدون روح الله يكون الجسد ميتاً، عادم الحياة، وعاجزاً عن أن يرث ملكوت الله... ولكن حيث يكون روح الآب، هناك يكون الإنسان حياً... ويصير الجسد ميراثاً للروح وكأنه قد نسى كيانه الخاص، واكتسب صفات الروح، وتشبَّه بشكل كلمة الله ... لذلك قيل: كما أننا بدون الروح السماوي، كنا نسلك فيما مضى في الجسد العتيق، وكنا غير طائعين لله؛ هكذا الآن بعد ان قبلنا الروح "فلنسلك في جدَّة الحياة" (رومية6: 4)، ولنكن مُطيعين لله. إذن، فنحن بدون روح الله، لا نستطيع أن نخلُص ] (القديس إيرينيئوس ضد الهرطقات 5: 9: 3)


[ إن الروح القدس لم يحل هُنا (يتكلم عن يوم الخمسين وحلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ حسب وعد الآب) كمجرد قوة كما كان فيما سبق، وإنما يُمكن أن يُقال إنه بجوهره صار يُشاركنا ويُعايشنا. فقد كان لائقاً بعد أن عاش الابن في وسطنا جسدياً، أن يظهر لنا الروح أيضاً في هيئة جسمية... وقد جاء في هيئة ألسنة بسبب اتصاله بالكلمة (اللوغوس)، وهذه الألسنة كانت نارية بسبب قدرته على التطهير... أو بسبب جوهره الناري، لأن "إلهنا نار آكلة" (عبرانيين 12: 29)، تأكل التواني... والألسنة كانت "منقسمة" بسبب تنوع المواهب، وكانت "جالسة (مستقرة، والكلمة في اليوناني ἐκάθιεν = جلست للاستقرار) على كل واحد" (أعمال 2: 3)، إشارة إلى أن الروح يملك ويستريح في قديسيه (إشعياء 57: 15 LXX). وقد حدث ذلك في "عُلية" (أعمال 1: 13)، إشارة إلى العتيدين أن يقبلوه يجب عليهم أن يرتفعوا ويتساموا عن الأرضيات، وهكذا يسوع أيضاً في عُلية قد منح شركة أسراره للذين تكمَّلوا بالخيرات الفائقة ] (عظة عن يوم الخمسين للقديس غريغوريوس النزينزي الناطق بالإلهيات الثيئولوغوس 41: 11و 12) 


[ لماذا يدعو الرب نعمة الروح القدس ماء؟ (يوحنا 4: 14، 7: 38و 39)، ذلك لأن قوام كل شيء بالماء، ولأن الماء يُنشئ الخُضرة ويُحيي الكائنات الحية، ولأن الماء ينزل من السماء، ولأن الماء ينزل واحداً في شكله ولكنه يتنوع في مفعوله، فإن ينبوعاً واحداً يسقي الفردوس كله (تكوين 2: 10)، والمطر الواحد بعينه ينزل على العالم كله، فيصير أبيض في السوسنة وأحمر في الوردة، وأرجوانياً في الزنبقة والبنفسج، ويتنوع في النخلة غير ما يكون في الكرمة، وهو يصير في الكل كل شيء، مع بقائه واحداً في طبعه، دون أن يختلف بعضه عن بعضه. فإن المطر لا يُغير ذاته وينزل بصورٍ مختلفة عن بعضها، ولكنه يتكيف مع طبيعة الكائنات التي تقبله، فيصير لكل واحدة منها بما يُناسب تكوينها. وهكذا الروح القدس أيضاً، وهو واحد بطبعه وغير منقسم، لكنه يُقسَّم النعمة على كل واحد كما يشاء (1كورنثوس 12: 11) ] (وحدة الروح القدس وتنوع مواهبه للقديس كيرلس الأورشليمي عظة 16: 12)
 
[FONT=&quot]أنا باعتذار بشدة لشخصك الحبيب لطول الردود وكثرتها وذلك للإيضاح والتأكيد، ويوجد تلال ضخمة من كتابات الآباء عن سكنى الروح القدس وكيف يمنحنا المواهب، وما هو الفرق بين حلوله لعمل ما في العهد القديم وسكناه فينا بأقنومه أي بشخصه في العهد الجديد، وما هو حلوله فينا بعد سكناه، ولكن لا أستطيع ان أكتب كل هذا لأنه سيطول جداً جداً وسيأخذ شهور، أقبل مني كل احترام وتقدير لشخصك العزيز والمحبوب في شخص ربنا يسوع، ولنُصلي بعضنا لأجل بعض، النعمة معك[/FONT]​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (3 يونيو 2012)

موضوع دا لحد  دلوقتي صعب  عليا فهمه من ناحيه كلماته​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يونيو 2012)

شكرا عرفنا الفرق بين الروح القدس كاقنوم والروح القدس كمواهب الرب يباركك


----------



## aymonded (3 يونيو 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> موضوع دا لحد  دلوقتي صعب  عليا فهمه من ناحيه كلماته​



ليه يا ترى يا جميل، ايه اللي مش واضح فيه، عموماً الموضوع كله نشأ في اللبس ما بين الحلول الجوهري والاتحاد الجوهري، فالروح القدس يحل علينا جوهرياً أي بشخصه، أي بأقنومه، ولكننا يستحيل أن نتحد به اتحاداً جوهرياً أو طبيعياً أي اتحاداً اقنومياً أو طبيعياً، لأنها عطية ممنوحه لنا في المسيح بسبب التجسد، والموضوع كله يُذاق من جهة الخبرة، لا من جهة جدل العقل الذي يستحيل عليه أن يستوعب غنى مجد أسرار الله، لأن سكنى الروح القدس ليس موضوع نقاش وألفاظ على قدر أنه خبرة وحياة وسماع صوته وتوجيهاته داخلنا، وبه نرى ونبصرونُعاين مجد الله بوجه مكشوف لنتغير لتلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح، كن معافي في روح قيامة يسوع آمين
​


----------



## aymonded (3 يونيو 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> شكرا عرفنا الفرق بين الروح القدس كاقنوم والروح القدس كمواهب الرب يباركك



وايه هو الفرق - على وجه التحديد - اللي وصل ليك يا أجمل أخ حلو !!!
​


----------

